# Samurize Tutorial und Desktops



## rabit (4. November 2009)

Hallo @all.
Ich finde die Sachen die man mit Samurize anfangen kann ganz toll.
Für die die es nicht kennen, mit dem Toll kan man viele Informationen frei gestaltend mit in den Desktop einbinden.
Wie z.B alle Komponenten vom Systeminfos,Wetter etc.
Vieleicht gibt es ja ein paar Fans davon.
Hier hätten wir die Möglichkeit uns die Desks zu zeigen und wie im Titel, Tips geben/holen.
Ich bin blutiger Anfänger.
Das finde ich ja supertoll.
Auch haben wollen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich auch sowas machen oder fertig downloaden kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (5. November 2009)

Nobody eene idee


----------



## lemur (5. November 2009)

ich auch haben wollen seht echt toll aus


----------



## rabit (5. November 2009)

Ja dafür müssen wir uns entweder das Tut. im net durchlesen und evtl. wir beide zusammen was auf die Beine stellen oder auf einen erfahrenen warten.
Das sieht einfach genial aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pain_suckz (5. November 2009)

Ich steig ich auch mal mit in's Boot, das sieht echt klasse aus 
Leider hab ich auch absolut kein Plan von dem Programm und hoffe, das uns jemand auf die Sprünge hilft


----------



## rabit (5. November 2009)

Ja you are Welcome Pain-suckz

Hmm ja und man kann alles frei designen.

Das wäre eine elegante schlichte Variante.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (5. November 2009)

Wo sind denn die ganzen Software Spezialisten.


----------



## pain_suckz (7. November 2009)

Also ich habe noch keine Samurize gefunden, welches unter Windows7 läuft,
schade eigentlich........


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Echt kannst Du das nicht im kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen?


----------



## cyphermax (13. November 2009)

Ich habe mich mal eine zeitlang damit befasst und meine Erfahrung ist diese,daß dieses Tool sehr aufwändig ist,etwas komplex und das man sehr,sehr viel Zeit und Geduld braucht,bis man einen Desktop hinbekommt wie man ihn auf diesen Bildern sieht.
Habe das dann auch schnell ad acta gelegt.


----------



## midnight (13. November 2009)

Also ich hatte es damals auf XP auch. War halt irgendwie ganz nett. Aber wenn man arbeitet, sieht man ja doch nicht mehr viel davon...
Der wichtigste Punkt sind die Variablen. Wenn man erst mal "alle" hat wirds sehr einfach.

so far


----------



## cyphermax (13. November 2009)

Ich finde das Prgramm und die Ergebnisse mehr als genial,leider zu komplex und etwas zu schwierig zu programmieren.
Mann kann nicht einfach mal schnell....


----------



## midnight (13. November 2009)

Naja, erstmal brauchst du eine Idee, dann die passenden Grafiken und dann musst du dir noch überlegen, wo du die ganzen Infos herbekommst die du so anzeigen willst. Je nachdem was und wie viel du anzeigen willst, wirds eben auch komplexer. Ich empfehle: Irgendwas fertiges nehmen und dann nach deinen Wünschen anpassen.

so far


----------



## cyphermax (13. November 2009)

Fertiges findest du glaube ich bei denen auf der HP.


----------

